# modified car quotes



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Currently planning to import a Skyline, R33 GTR and have been checking the insurance companys. A-Plan said 1200 for a standard and 1500 for about 350 BHP all ball park figures. I'm 25, 4 years no claim and live down in Devon (low crime). Are these fugures about right ??


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes they're definitely in the right ball park I would say. Always worth shopping around of course, but you will find that quite a few companies now only insure you on a GTR if you're over 30 - this narrows down the choice of companies quite a bit.


----------

